# Zalgiris Vs. Maccabi ! !



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

great game is gonna be 2morrow between those 2 teams.
zalgiris playin without Sabonis and maccabi comin without bluthenthal who went 2 the kings but with Yaniv Green and Nestour Koumatos.
i think maccabi will win by 3-7 points...
what ya'll think?..


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Zalgiris is not only without Sabonis... Actually its hard to think of the team getting so many injuries before the season. We almost never could practice normal scrimages 5vs5, because there werent so many healthy players in practices.

So, starting from the C spot:
Arvydas Sabonis C - has a pain in knees, well everythere... Said hes out till New Year, but its not over.

Darjus Lavrinovic C/PF - had torn ACL in the spring, will be back in December.

Tanoka Beard C - healthy and rocking.

Paulius Jankunas PF - was in great shape two weeks before Maccabi game, but his leg, which had injury last year, started being sore. He was limited to little minutes in some games and even skipped one. Should play vs Maccabi.

Arturas Javtokas PF - healthy, but hes not Euroleague level player...

Martynas Andriuskevicius C/PF - healthy, but too young to contribute in Euroleague.

Dainius Salenga SF - after Olympics got surgery of the finger and couldnt shoot for 2 months. Because of injury situation in the team came back earlier than should and is in bad shape yet. Should play vs Maccabi.

Mindaugas Timinskas SF - Missed a week of practices after his friend Tauras Stumbrys has died in the court. Timinskas also has some minor heart problems, so he wanted to have a full examination of his heart. Hes back now.

Vilmantas Dilys SF - healthy, but 17 years old kid in Euroleague... and yes, we might use him, because we have no SG available.

Ainars Bagatskis SG - in the opening game of Lithuanian basketball league he seriously injured his shoulder, had surgery and is out for at least 3 months.

Simonas Serapinas SG - the young sharpshooter started the season amazingly, but after 4 games some old injury came back and after bigger examinations hes out for 2 months. Our best player so far is out too...

Robert Pack PG/SG - Arrived to the team only 10 days before and in that week hes here he was seeing different players in practices and never all in same time. Its hard for PG to get clue what this team is about with such conditions.

Vidas Ginevicius PG - healthy and improved over the summer, but still just a good backup PG.

Gediminas Navcikas PG - Young and tiny PG couldnt believe that he was invited to Zalgiris, that he got minutes in there etc, but when needed he played very good. Could be that he see few minutes vs Maccabi.

So on the paper we have 10 players vs Maccabi. 3 of them are youngsters (Andriuskevicius, Dilys, Navickas). Javtokas and Ginevicius should be just backups. Salenga, Timinskas and Jankunas had health problems. Pack arrived lately, so only Beard is the guy ready for the game, cool isnt it?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Zalgiris is not only without Sabonis... Actually its hard to think of the team getting so many injuries before the season. We almost never could practice normal scrimages 5vs5, because there werent so many healthy players in practices.
> 
> So, starting from the C spot:
> ...


wow. nice update
u r better then the israeli newspapers...haha


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

The team name is Zalgiris, so what does Zalgirinis mean?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> The team name is Zalgiris, so what does Zalgirinis mean?


It doesnt have the exact meaning, that someone could find in the dictionary, but generaly it means "fan of Zalgiris", someone who supports Zalgiris or is somehow connected with it.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

zalgirinis,
u r going to the game today?


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> zalgirinis,
> u r going to the game today?


Yeah, he is. I am gonna be at the game too. We will post our impressions after the game, but I am sure it will be tomorrow, because the game will end around 11PM, so fans will be at home around midnight. 

Go Zalgiris!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. I am gonna be at the game too. We will post our impressions after the game, but I am sure it will be tomorrow, because the game will end around 11PM, so fans will be at home around midnight.
> ...


ok man, thanks.
GO MACCABI!!!
r u from the fanatic fans?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

maccabi won!
102-75

to the zalgiris fans here:
what do u think about Yaniv Green #41?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> to the zalgiris fans here:
> what do u think about Yaniv Green #41?


I can tell you what I think.......I think I should have chosen him for my EL Fantasy Challenge Team! 

Congrats to Macc fans.....but I hope you are not reading too much into today's score!


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I think.......I think I should have chosen him for my EL Fantasy Challenge Team!
> ...


Hey yea Macc. was missing some key parts and all that Zalgis did't have were role players, it would have been at least twice that margin.







 




Is my sarcasm lost on the computer good for Macc. to get a win when Sabas wasn't playing because at home in games that really matter Zalgris won't get blown away because of that big guy playing center. You know of whom I speak the 2nd best center ever, only behind Wilt, the one and only SABONIS.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

It was a pretty close game for three quarters, but Zalgiris game got broken in 4th and our team didn't have a leader to take control then and will the team to make a comeback. 

Still, the game left me with optimistic feeling, because Zalgiris form was clearly improved from the Lithuanian basketball league games I had a chance to see earlier. Players in offense had defined roles, showed sufficient off-the-ball moving and spacing, were hitting enough shots to have a chance in the game, but our PGs just didn't have enough freedom to create, fell under pressure and wasted too much possesions for us.

In defense we had much more problems. Our guards couldn't defend one on one, Maccabi guards slashed and then found a big man too often. Green came up huge off the bench and overall the lack of dominant defensive big man (read: Sabonis) showed on too many painfull occasions. 

Martynas Andriuskevicius was given a chance in the end of 2nd quarter and he was able to provide much needed defensive presence, made couple of stops late in the quarter and was brimming with desire to win. Coach even started him in 3rd quarter, but decided to use different strategy after several minutes, because Andriuskevicius is not as good rebounder as Tanoka Beard or Paulius Jankunas yet. Still, it was a satisfying Euroleague debut from a 18 year old.

Once again Maccabi fans showed themselves as one of the greatest basketball fans around. Peaceful approach and restless support all game long. They are always welcome.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> r u from the fanatic fans?


Well, I am  brazys probably doesnt consider himself as that. Im going to all LKL away games to support the team. Also was last year in Slovenia in Euroleague. And as a Lith NT fan last year in Stockholm in Eurobasket and this year in Athens Olympics. And about home games... I havent missed any in 3 years I think... so if it looks like fanatic fan, when thats what I am. 

Last year in Sweden









Yesterday in Kaunas











> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> Once again Maccabi fans showed themselves as one of the greatest basketball fans around. Peaceful approach and restless support all game long. They are always welcome.


I have a bit to disagree with that. As I noticed there were 3 different groups of people who came from Israel. 2 of them with older guys, women and kids were cool, like the both times last season. But another group was something different. Throughout the game we saw them chanting something exactly at us Zalgiris fans in their language. And when score reached 20 or so for Maccabi in 4th quarter, two of them came in front of our section with their flag and started dancing, grining and stuff. Such impudence (right word?) isnt the thing which you should do in other country. They would be killed in Greece or Serbia for things like this.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i also was in the olympic games...and i also has a pic of ur fans - after u beat australia something like 20 people gathered around with siskauskas and zaukaskas i pictured it..lol
the fans which foes the the away games in europ r most of the times not the real good and fanatic fans of maccabi they're just old with money who can afford themeselves to go to all the away games....u should come to israel to a game in tel aviv and c the real fans...


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey yea Macc. was missing some key parts and all that Zalgis did't have were role players, it would have been at least twice that margin.
> ...


Probably not, but it isn't undefeated also, yes, with Sabonis, and YES, at home, and we Maccabi fans know it well . But a great team and always a tough one to beat at their home (and sometimes also in away you know.. ), I'll do give you my respect and cautiousness  (and also Maccabi will, trust me ).


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> It was a pretty close game for three quarters, but Zalgiris game got broken in 4th and our team didn't have a leader to take control then and will the team to make a comeback.
> 
> Still, the game left me with optimistic feeling, because Zalgiris form was clearly improved from the Lithuanian basketball league games I had a chance to see earlier. Players in offense had defined roles, showed sufficient off-the-ball moving and spacing, were hitting enough shots to have a chance in the game


That's b/c a bad Maccabi defense... the improvement of the defense in the second half is the reason for Maccabi's run. Also many here agree, inclduing me, that we kept waiting for this run, and it felt like Maccabi just wasn't pushing the pedals. I think that if they really wanted- i.e being in alert, the game could be over much earlier (you know that already before the break there was a team of subs playing for a couple of minutes... too risky ). That of course only with Zalgiris in this lacking position.



> but our PGs just didn't have enough freedom to create, fell under pressure and wasted too much possesions for us.
> 
> In defense we had much more problems. Our guards couldn't defend one on one, Maccabi guards slashed and then found a big man too often. Green came up huge off the bench and overall the lack of dominant defensive big man (read: Sabonis) showed on too many painfull occasions.


Also what showed is the best offense machine in European BB 



> Martynas Andriuskevicius was given a chance in the end of 2nd quarter and he was able to provide much needed defensive presence, made couple of stops late in the quarter and was brimming with desire to win. Coach even started him in 3rd quarter, but decided to use different strategy after several minutes, because Andriuskevicius is not as good rebounder as Tanoka Beard or Paulius Jankunas yet. Still, it was a satisfying Euroleague debut from a 18 year old.
> 
> Once again Maccabi fans showed themselves as one of the greatest basketball fans around. Peaceful approach and restless support all game long. They are always welcome.


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> I have a bit to disagree with that. As I noticed there were 3 different groups of people who came from Israel. 2 of them with older guys, women and kids were cool, like the both times last season. But another group was something different. Throughout the game we saw them chanting something exactly at us Zalgiris fans in their language. And when score reached 20 or so for Maccabi in 4th quarter, two of them came in front of our section with their flag and started dancing, grining and stuff. Such impudence (right word?) isnt the thing which you should do in other country. They would be killed in Greece or Serbia for things like this.


Probably the two other groups you're talking about are mostly youngsters (or young at heart?) from the core circle of fans (which most didn't come along, b/c of the budget factor of course...). And I only can suggest, as I happened to hear this even through the TV broadcast, that they chanted "Tsaov Ole", which is "Yellow Rising", or something to that effect (bah, it doesn't soudn too good in English). So why thinking negative automatically? And maybe only the fact that they chanted in your court annoyed you, but "Tzaov Ole" and many other chants is a regular part of their support, both of the BB and the soccer team BTW. They didn't come all the way to Kaunas to be silent, right?  This is competitive sport after all, and they were happy to see their team leading and then defeating.. :yes:

And those two guys? Yes, it is impudence, but I'm pretty positive that they're not the first fans to provoke like that in away games (and I'm sure in many occasions it turned out bad :laugh: ). You are probably too polite and not hotheaded enough in the court, as oppose to the ones you have mentioned, and then I'll add some (including Israelis, yes) so they knew what they were doing  (this is definitely a compliment).

Now seriously, this _is_ a rude behaviour as far as I'm concerned, but you shouldn't cast this rudeness of two on the rest  It just that it was pleasant to read Brazys' positive review of Maccabi fans, and I wanted to keep that positive impression complete, if possible...

Peace,

Dalia


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

ma kore dalia?
:grinning:


----------



## felka (Nov 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TigerL</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably the two other groups you're talking about are mostly youngsters (or young at heart?) from the core circle of fans (which most didn't come along, b/c of the budget factor of course...). And I only can suggest, as I happened to hear this even through the TV broadcast, that they chanted "Tsaov Ole", which is "Yellow Rising", or something to that effect (bah, it doesn't soudn too good in English). So why thinking negative automatically? And maybe only the fact that they chanted in your court annoyed you, but "Tzaov Ole" and many other chants is a regular part of their support, both of the BB and the soccer team BTW. They didn't come all the way to Kaunas to be silent, right?  This is competitive sport after all, and they were happy to see their team leading and then defeating.. :yes:
> ...


*[Edited - Please we don't allow this kind of comment here - JGKoblenz]*


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> ma kore dalia?
> :grinning:


Savir.. toda  

çåõ îäâæòï äæä.. àðé øåàä ùéù ôä ëîä ëàìä..  :sour:


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> 
> 
> These two fans are very lucky not to spend time with <strike>100.000 jews in Kaunas concentration camp.Very lucky. </strike>


Excuse me, <strike>you racist little moron...? </strike> :nonono:

You know what, now I really hope that *my* opinion, on Lithuanians, won't be changed b/c of two....  :hurl:
But sadly this can be a challenge now, b/c it reminds me that, at least from what I heard and what is natural (as Lithuania is a part of Europe, after all), anti semitism is quite common in Lith land. Personally, I "only" came up with it (online, of course) twice by now, both times on this board, and the first bigot case is on my ignore list, b/c he is as a pathetic **** as you are.

You know, reminding a very dark part in your country's history, that culminated in *genocide* (done not by Liths' hands, but..) and showing what <strike>a sore loser you are in the same time, makes _you_ look very bad... when you racist people are going to learn that..?</strike> :stupid:


----------



## felka (Nov 2, 2004)

*[edited - Please check your Private Messages - JGKoblenz]*


----------

